# July Ride in UP



## TQO (Oct 28, 2000)

Our May ride went off without a hitch and our July ride is planned for July 11-13.

We organize a couple rides per year in the Eastern Upper Peninsula. They used to be called Poker Runs, but the State is now requiring Land Use Permits to hold such an event, so we do a simple ride in.

Last weekend, we had about 60 bikes that put on anywhere from 200 - 300 miles in 2 days of riding. We ride to several establishments and do some great trail riding with a great bunch of riders. We always escort a trip to the Tahquamenon Falls on Saturday afternoon.

Feel free to email me at [email protected] for more information or visit the Michigan ATV website for forums on the July Ride In.

Happy Riding

Rich


----------

